# Iceland re-open in Dublin



## p45 (4 Dec 2008)

Just noticed Iceland have re-opened their store in Ballyfermot after 3 years.  All items have a sterling price on them and a euro sticker beneath.  At the moment they price £1 goods at €1.75!


----------

